# Malifaux Neverborn - Baby Kade



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

I recently started playing Malifaux.. an awesome game by Wyrd miniatures.. Here is the first of my gang lead by Pandora..

His name is Baby Kade..

I apologise for the poor photos.. the model is tiny and my camera doesnt quite have the zoom for something so tiny..


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice! I love these minitures and I can't wait to see the rest of your gang develope.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Something about a bloody baby with a knife and a teddy bear is disturbing. But in a good way! LoL. I like it, have some rep man


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That is cool. Your paintjob really highlights his evilness despite the fact that he is a baby. Excellent work.


----------



## Rob1981 (Jul 13, 2010)

Bloody hell you did that fast! going to have to put the foot down with the spiders!

Looking good, can't wait to see what you do with Teddy... (can't remember if teddy's in the Pandora box?)


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Rob1981 said:


> Bloody hell you did that fast! going to have to put the foot down with the spiders!
> 
> Looking good, can't wait to see what you do with Teddy... (can't remember if teddy's in the Pandora box?)


No mate hes not I was going to pick him up from the miniatorium but meh.. I will have to get him from WGS on friday..

No problem though cos we are sticking to the box for our first game anyways arent we


----------



## Rob1981 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah, you won't get any reactivating steamborg this time around! Ramos' box makes up 28ss, could call 30ss to give a couple of extra stones. I'll be picking up an Electrical Creation from WGS as well, I also need some 30mm bases and more spiders (Ramos can summon the little guys and the blister only comes with a single bigger base)


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Google "Fenris Games - Wargaming and Roleplaying Supplies"

I bought 12 bases off them yesterday on 24 hour delivery for 3 quid.. They arrived this morning mate 

Also I have enough neverborn for a 65ss clash so dont worry about it if you wanna field that new guy.. So much for keeping it simple! hahaha Typical Wizard...


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Great paintjob Hesky, knowing how small that mini is I can truly appreciate the talent gone into making the model look that good. Well done


----------



## Rob1981 (Jul 13, 2010)

> Also I have enough neverborn for a 65ss clash so dont worry about it if you wanna field that new guy.. So much for keeping it simple! hahaha Typical Wizard...


Don't do things by half do you  it doesn't make that much of a difference, the Brass Arachnid is only 2ss so I can do a 30 with or without it (the only difference is the soulstone cache) The Electrical creation is valueless as it can only be summoned


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Rob1981 said:


> Don't do things by half do you  it doesn't make that much of a difference, the Brass Arachnid is only 2ss so I can do a 30 with or without it (the only difference is the soulstone cache) The Electrical creation is valueless as it can only be summoned


I haff Teddy now  Woot!


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Charming boy.


----------

